# dry wall cost



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank you for posting your question on the DIY Chatroom. 
Questions involving pricing, such as – “How Much” certain projects cost (i.e. - certain repairs, renovations, square-footage pricing, an addition, a decks, etc., etc.) – cannot be properly answered simply by information posted on an internet forum (regardless of how much information is supplied in a particular post). There are many, many variables, which also involve site visit(s), existing conditions, final designs, local-rates, material preferences, etc.
Pricing for materials may be determined at your local supplier(s). Prices for subcontracted work are best determined by getting legitimate local contractors to submit written estimates (3 are suggested) and always checking references.
The industry generally suggests allowing a minimum of 20% buffer, over the assumed budget, for incidentals, unexpected points, material overages, etc.
We encourage you to continue to post other DIY related questions on this site.

"AtlanticWBConst."

DM


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

*In all honesty these types of questions being asked on these forums are strongly discouraged and may even be met with some disdain. It isn’t we don’t want to help but the truth is that construction materials and labor costs vary widely around the country and around the globe. By asking these questions of us here you will not acquire any usable information. The responses you get will be random and come from persons of wide-ranging knowledge and varying techniques and will therefore be somewhat bogus at best and usually will result in arguments.*
*CALL A LOCAL CONTRACTOR IN YOUR AREA.*


----------



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

a 1,000 square foot basement, could very well end up needing 3-4,000 square feet of drywall! depending on walls built, soffits needed for ductwork and piping.?

if you're building walls? I suggest you get your first line chalked in red. and square every other wall off that line, by pulling 3-4-5 or any variable thereof? 6-8-10, 9-12-15 and so on in feet. find your corner point on first line, put a pencil mark out 3 feet, then from your red chalk line, go out 4 feet the other direction making an arched line with your pencil, keep it exactly 4 feet through the arch. the distance from to 3 foot mark diagnaly to the 4 feet mark should be exactly 5 feet. the largest 3-4-5 variable you can use will be most accurate. after lines are chalked, I like to take my framing square to double check squareness, and put a good heavy pencil mark for corners, and paint them using construction ain't just heavy enough to let the pencil marks still show through! the way the marks will always be there if need re chalked after sweeping floor. use a plumb bob to transfer floor lines onto ceiling joists, to make sure top marks are plumb with floor marks so ceiling will also be square. once all partition marks are chalked, you can measure exact measurements from square lines to mark other partitions and all should be square.

once allpartitions have been built, read my post on the recommend good book, I typed the how to do drywall in pretty precise detail on how to both hang and finish drywall.

figure up total sheets of drywall needed? have it delivered, but drywall hammers, find helper and get to work. don't forget finishing tools mud and tape.

contactor cost= nothing/zilch! your costs= materials and some labor at your own speed and pace!

sand, buy paint , pans and rollers/brushes and spend a day with the mrs.!

done!!


----------



## TurboDIYer (Dec 3, 2011)

Jraymond said:


> How much does a contractor charge to hang and paint a1000 square feet basement


I'm a General Contractor in Toronto,Canada and depending on how much corners and etc you have in your basement, I would probably take around a min of $550.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

See what I mean...the boneheads just don't get it. Never fails.:laughing:


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

There ya go Jraymond you better hire this guy that's a good price my friend. Totally without any information too.


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

TurboDIYer said:


> I'm a General Contractor in Toronto,Canada and depending on how much corners and etc you have in your basement, I would probably take around a min of $550.


 

wow, that's pretty freaking cheap...


----------



## havalife (Mar 23, 2011)

$550 to hang and paint 1000sq' has to be a joke.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

havalife said:


> $550 to hang and paint 1000sq' has to be a joke.



Yeah, it couldn't be more than about $40.00 tops.

I hope this helps.

Andy.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

AndyGump said:


> Yeah, it couldn't be more than about $40.00 tops.


True, $40.00 a square foot sounds about right.

DM


----------



## havalife (Mar 23, 2011)

Maybe you can do it for $550 but I have not seen that the materials are included and in the room, does this include taping?
Who supplies the prep material for paint? 
I am sure some masking, caulking would be needed along with rollers.
Who supplies the paint and do you primer before? 
IMO $550 may cover the cost of materials depending on the spec.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

This is why I always say *"Wait For It"*. Wait for the OP to fill in some blanks. Does anyone ever listen? Hell no. Everyone has to be the first one to post their thoughts in the remote possibility that their thoughts _may just fit the scenario_. Ask some questions and then *Wait For It*.:laughing:


----------



## havalife (Mar 23, 2011)

It's more entertaining this way, being the OP never came back at least it kept going with input. I guess every post should be taken serious and only qualified answers should be given :thumbsup:


----------



## TurboDIYer (Dec 3, 2011)

My apologies, I didn't read the word "PAINT" (probably getting allitle bit old now D: ) and I didn't really think about my answer sooooo my new answer is that I'll need to check out the house and I'll do a real estimate. I'm guesing now around $800 for drywall? 300 for paint? IT'S A ROUGH ESTIMATE SO PLEASE DON'T JUDGE ME.


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

No worries, at least it's us you told and not a customer:thumbsup:


----------



## TurboDIYer (Dec 3, 2011)

havalife said:


> It's more entertaining this way, being the OP never came back at least it kept going with input. I guess every post should be taken serious and only qualified answers should be given :thumbsup:


Agreed...


----------



## havalife (Mar 23, 2011)

Not too change the subject but do you do tile? I have a job that I will pay $2 a sq' . When can you start:wink:


----------



## havalife (Mar 23, 2011)

I can pay $3 for paint, but you supply the scaffold:thumbup: Sorry I am done now.


----------



## TurboDIYer (Dec 3, 2011)

chrisBC said:


> No worries, at least it's us you told and not a customer:thumbsup:


I did that once  and the guy was like are you sure? I was like yea but I then found out he wanted me to also do the backsplash in the kitchen and I was like oh sh**.


----------



## TurboDIYer (Dec 3, 2011)

havalife said:


> I can pay $3 for paint, but you supply the scaffold:thumbup: Sorry I am done now.


You talking to me?


----------



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

I wish! for at least once the OP would let us know if they found what they were looking for?


----------



## thenite (Jul 10, 2012)

havalife said:


> It's more entertaining this way, being the OP never came back at least it kept going with input. I guess every post should be taken serious and only qualified answers should be given :thumbsup:


Define qualified.. 

I would say maybe educated?

But, wouldn't educated mean experienced, and would this sort of fall in line with the obvious but rude point of answering a question with a question when the question was so sorely asked? 

Or should we just strike this as a play on words, seeing it would be completely redundant for a person to go to a Do-It-Yourself website and ask for the cost of installing and painting drywall.

Then again, perhaps we are just talking about materials here. 

In that case, 

about $7 to $11 a sheet of drywall (220 lnft of drywall divided by 4' sheets = 55 sheet if vertically hung. Figure in a ceiling (if it's flat) add about 32 sheets, but rather it, depends on the width of the room means less sheets and more or less finish work,, a little more for soffits - don't forget your corner beads if their are soffits). 
about $15 in builder's caulk and add a little more for the ceiling
Less than $20 in screws, or nails if you like to risk it
about $7 to $14 per bucket of mud (90 min. mix for you base or 45 min if you're feeling really brave and Rapid Coat from LaFardge - for your finish coat - CANADA Rules,, you know where you can put that ****rock crap).
about $5 to $10 per roll of tape - 1 500' roll should do it, unless your doing ceilings- grab two rolls just in case (some people like mesh tape others don't, it's up to you). 
about $2 to $3 for each corner bead (highly recommend - paper with metal corners, no screws necessary)
about $10 for some sandpaper
about $20 to $30 for a gal of primer (if your not to lazy to use it - should take around 2 gallons)
about $26 to $65 per gallon of paint (figure two coats with pre-tinted primer should consumer about 4 or 5 gallons. You'll have some left over.)
Ceiling paint, if they are being considered, about two gal. (runs about the same cost as primer, sometimes a little more)
Oh yeah, and the tools - about $60+ if you don't own them (you may need to ask the next question,, what tools do I need?)

What you don't spend on my over-pricing should well pay for a pizza and some Labatts Blue. 

Have a good time and get about 3 friends to help out. 


Ooops - one more thing,, you may want to figure about 1 week to 2 weeks depending on if you've created yourself a mess and you have the time to concentrate on it. 

Sometime it just pays to hire someone to do it for you at around 2.50 to 3.50 per square foot, unless you live in Cali at a whopping $5 to $10 per sqft or more just for the drywall. I imagine the product prices vary as well. 

Painting labor should be a little less, but this will very by the painter. 


Yes, your simple question has turned into a technical answer in seconds. Please take some time to be more specific as I have taken the time to offer a simple answer that is helpful. I find it relaxing to help others out and also kind of rewarding when I do. 

Good luck with the project. Or is it done already? How'd it come out and what would you change?

Kirk


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

OP posted this on 12-27-2011, 11:07 AM

One post, never came back. 

I can see we're going to have to watch YOU, my friend! :laughing:

DM


----------



## thenite (Jul 10, 2012)

DangerMouse said:


> OP posted this on 12-27-2011, 11:07 AM
> 
> One post, never came back.
> 
> ...



Just as long as you keep calling me friend, I'm not too worried. :wink:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Don't worry, I only ban people who deserve it.
Read the simple to follow rules down there at the bottom of every page in Terms of Service and we won't have any problems at all! 

DM


----------



## TheJerk (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

TheJerk said:


>


 
And back to you, sir.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

The price should be tree fiddy


----------

